# worming ferrets



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

What and how do you use for best results

I have two Jill kits - about 12 weeks old - they are lovely - cant believe how quickly i have become smitten

Anyway I want to worm them - is there an easily available product or do i need a vet trip?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

You can get drops available online for the treatment of worms and fleas.

I use it on mine. Think people forget that other animals apart from Cats, Dogs and Horses need worming regular aswell.

Have a look online.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i get mine from pets at home, they do wormin treatment for rabbits and ferrets in there now!
its about a fiver for 1 dose


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

xPrincessx said:


> i get mine from pets at home, they do wormin treatment for rabbits and ferrets in there now!
> its about a fiver for 1 dose


 
aaaah will take peek - thanks - everything else I have read says use cat wormer but I would worry about dosage


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

yeh im a bit worried about usin cat wormer, then i seen the pets at home 1


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know it aint the same but my skunk i use panacur from the vets and he is probs bigger than your ferrets his wormer treatment costs me £1.45 per treatment 

so you may be better going to the vets specially in the long run as once the animal has been seen you can just call in and get the wormer perscription when needed after that without having to pay for a consultaion everytime : victory:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

any good kitten wormer will do if you cant find one specifically for ferrets


----------

